# Creepshow III



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

If you haven't seen this film yet, whatever you do, run, do not walk, to a DIFFERENT SHELF of your video store. I accidentally turned it in late today and was outraged at myself; this piece of crap wasn't worth one dollar, let alone two.

You ever notice in the DVD extras, the worse a movie is the longer the cast and crew spend bubbling about the director's "vision"?:finger:

One old guy in the cast, who I initially liked, I now hate: He went on and on about how the first two Creepshows were good, but the third is the best. "oh, I know the first ones were written by Stephen King and directed by George Romero, but ours is definitely the best written, best directed, best acted blah blah blah..."  ...I wanted to reach through the screen and dig the old bastard's windpipe out through his eyesockets. I've done a few really nice prosthetic jobs on people that I was pretty proud of, but you'll never hear me say something like "Well, you know, that Dick Smith and Stan Winston are pretty talented guys, but I just have an eye for detail and flair for the creative process that really make their work seem pretty lame." If you like what you've done, say so, but don't dis the Masters by claiming superiority. Creepshow was a labor of love; an E.C. Comics dedication by two of horror's greatest titans. The sequel was disappointing but at least followed in spirit and was watchable. #3 is an insult, pure and simple, to the creators of the originals. Two nameless hacks (who shared the title of writer/director/producer) managed to secure the Creepshow name and use the vignette format and claim that the franchise is alive and well. God only knows what the money went toward, it clearly didn't go toward sets, or actors, or special effects, or writers, or music, or....anything.

Don't get me wrong. I love bad horror movies. Some are So Bad They're Great. This one just sucks. It's not schlocky, it's too smirkingly self-referential for that -- it's just plain crappy. The horror isn't horrifying, the humor isn't funny, nothing is scary, and a lot of it simply doesn't make any sense. None of the characters are the least bit engaging, or even real enough to be caricatures. The dialogue is nothing that you can imagine people actually saying, and no one's actions are even remotely understandable or believable. Just.... just.... I can't go on..

Forgive me for this endless rant. But I had to clear that out of my system.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! So....How do you REALLY feel? "smirkingly self-referential"..I like that.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good thing you're not bitter!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

If it is that bad, I have to get it for a DIY mystery science theatre party or something.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Good thing you're not bitter!


Bitter? *MOI?*

Never. 

It could work as an MST3K film, if you have the right people... and they all chip in for the dollar rental so no one gets screwed too bad.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha for a second I belived that if they made a really good Creepshow 3 and released it in theatres I'd see that skeleton dude everywhere...I guess I shouldn't even look at it at the video store


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I love that little dude,lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You mean the one that shows up in the kid's window in the opening sequence? Yeah... that was a sweet specter. Trivia: FX guys always name their props... what was that skeleton thing's name (and who made him?) I know there's a few of you who'd know this... I'd be shocked if Sickie didn't...


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

"AH! Meteor ****!"


----------

